# URGENT: Dog just ate some chocolate



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy just picked a brownie off the counter, took off the wrapping, and ate a brownie. The piece was about 2"x2" so it wasn't that big. Anything I should do or look out for? If she's poisoned, how long will it take to notice symptoms?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Google "what to do if my dog eats chocolate" I think you are supposed to induce vomiting


----------



## Bill H. (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is a link to a site with more info:

Signs & Symptoms & Preventing Chocolate Poisoning in Dogs



> In order to induce vomiting you can also make a three
> percent hydrogen peroxide and water mixture. Dosage for a
> small dog would be one to two teaspoons and for a larger dog
> three to four teaspoons. Give this mixture every ten to
> ...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Also bear in mind that a lot depends on the type of chocolate in the brownie and the amount! Hope she'll be okay!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah it was from a bread/bakery store. The brownie was pretty rich so that's got me worried. It's not like theyre from that instant mix box. It was only a tiny piece. 

Two years old and i still have to watch this dog like she's 10 weeks old.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I just gave her a teaspoon of 3% peroxide and she threw it right up. Well it took about 10 minutes after she drank the peroxide, but it's out of her along with everything else that was in her stomach. I didn't want to take my chances and have her get sick. Plus she loved the peroxide, she kept licking the spoon.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

just keep a good eye on her


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

That wasn't enough chocolate to bother making her throw up... really.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

It would take close to two ounces of baking chocolate to make a 90lb. dog even nauseated. One brownie probably has about a 1/4 ounce in it. This is a great interactive chart. 
The Chocolate Chart Interactive - National Geographic Magazine


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah she's fine now. She threw up what was in her stomach. If I saw this chart, i probably wouldnt have even given her that peroxide, but better safe than sorry. 

Good to know for the future though - i'm definitely going to favorite that chart.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

I've had a 50lbs springer steal 2 whole chocolate bars and eat them before I knew it. She didn't even get the runs but I was mad. It was really good chocolate. If it wqere a small chihuahua that stole the brownie and ate it, then I would worry but a full sized GSD is not going to be affected by such a small amount. I've heard it can take 1lb of semi sweet chocolate to be fatal to dogs though pure chocolate takes less. It is most likely the chocolate in the brownie was semi-sweet and there were more ingredients like flour in it so she might have gotten around an oz. Toxic amount for semi-sweet in a 50lbs dog is about 15oz, bakers 5oz, and milk chocolate 50oz. This might be a good idea to keep in mind in case your dog gets chocolate again. Simpliest thing to avoid tragity, never keep baker's chocolate in the house and don't leave pounds and pounds of milk and dark chocolate hanging around. Most people don't have enough chocolate in one place to kill a large dog like a GSD. White chocolate has insignificant levels of the toxic chemicals and is considered safe. It is usually the pretty colored decorative coating on gourmet dog cookies. It is really rare for a large dog to die as a result of chocolate ingestion. They are far more likely to die from ingesting grapes and raisins as they don't know what makes them toxic and reactions vary from dog to dog.


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

we were bbq'ing and my nephews left out a box of those little brownie squares u can buy at grocery store. Rambo knocked them off the table and in like 3 seconds tried to indulge like 7-10 of them. I managed to get the majority out with my hand but he ate like 1 or 2. Didnt effect him at all.


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

At my very first job I worked at a vet clinic and one of the ladies would feed her 25 pound dog about five M & M's. When I questioned her she told me there wasn't enought in them to do the dog any harm. Though I have never done it myself, nor will I ever take my dog back there.


----------



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

Bah. Kane stole a nice big peice of choclate cake once, and I called my trainer in a tizzy. 

He laughed at me for about five minutes and explained that an eighty pound shepherd like Kane would be totally fine with baked goods, and sure enough he was absolutely fine. 

Then again, Kane is a rescue and has a really great stomach- loves Mexican food and the like. I would be more scared for a smaller or sensative dog, but it would take a good large lump of straight baking chocolate for many to notice.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

zeprider25 said:


> we were bbq'ing and my nephews left out a box of those little brownie squares u can buy at grocery store. Rambo knocked them off the table and in like 3 seconds tried to indulge like 7-10 of them. I managed to get the majority out with my hand but he ate like 1 or 2. Didnt effect him at all.


I love those little brownie squares! If I found them unguarded on a table, I think I'd ingest as many as I could before someone caught me.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Hmmm... I still have issues with the whole chocolate and dogs thing. When I lived overseas most of my friends gave chocolates to their dogs as treats regularly. My mother-in-law's dog, who died at 15 yo, ate chocolates on a regular basis plus she gave the pooch an entire box of chocolates every year at Easter and Christmas. Pooch passed at 15 without ever having anything wrong but flea allergies from time to time. I never gave choc to my dogs because I never give human food to my dogs. I'm not sure if this is one of those blown-out-of-proportion toxicology studies or what. Again...have seen enough dogs indulge on the good stuff to actually question this stuff. Like my Arrow who had handfulls of grapes almost daily and never had anything wrong. Dunno... I also deal with toxicologists on a daily basis at work to not totally believe whatever they cry bloody-murder about. Like garlic...


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My dad had a bulldog growing up that ate a whole chocolate cake w/o it making him sick. It's not something that I'd recommend, but if they ate like a thing of cocoa powder, I'd be worried. Still, no chocolate for my rats. 

Zeva ones was laying right beside a chocolate cake crumb that I didn't see... never bothered w it. Goofy dog!


----------

